# BlueStar Cooktop



## radhaks (May 12, 2009)

Hi

I am remodeling my kitchen and are looking into the Bluestar cooktops which include 22k BTU burner(s).  I heard from someone today that the high heat of 22k BTU can/will damage my pots/pans over time.  The person also noted that many restaurants dont even use 22k BTU and that it's more than needed.  We cook a lot of dishes where we usually feel like our current (normal $400) stove is not performing well on heat (stir-frying, searing meets, etc). 

Any thoughts on this matter?  Will a Viking or other gas cooktop with 15 or 18K BTU work well for searing/stir frying?  I have taken some cooking classes at a cooking school/restaurant (French Cul Institute, NYC) and really liked the way those cooktops performed, but dont know the BTU on those.

Feedback much appreciated!


----------



## hapahaole (Jun 4, 2010)

Would love to know more too about these bluestar cooktops. I'm in the market for a 36" drop in... and can't seem to find one anywhere on display near me. Do I need all the power? Will I ruin my nonstick cookset? Is 18K enough? I've been looking at a less expensive Windcrest cooktop. Kind of a funky brand that I don't know too much about (it's made in CA though)...but I saw one in person and the grates were really heavy as well as each burner...much heavier duty than the Kitchen Aid one I was also looking at.


----------



## wildboar (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a 36" BlueStar range, and the cooktop portion is really great.  Two of the burners are 22k BTU, and those are the ones I use the most.  My wife and I have been using it for over 3 years now.  Our pots/ pans have not been damaged -- the concept of that is kind of silly (it's not like we cook with the burners 'wide open' all the time -- in most cases we hover around 'low').  The high BTUs are great for initial heating, such as cast iron pans and a grill pan, getting liquids to the boiling point quickly, and for pan 'recover' after adding food drops the temps.  And the simmer burner is good for long, slow cooking, such as a braise.

Our only beef is the oven takes forever to heat up.  But if you are only looking at a cooktop that should not be an issue.


----------



## radhaks (May 12, 2009)

Thank you for the feedback WildBoar.  We are still deciding on appliances and now have also seen a decently priced, but lower btu capital range (not the culinaire, which isnt widely available yet).  Will have to decide in the next month or two!

Thanks again!


----------



## hapahaole (Jun 4, 2010)

Radhaks...sounds like you've been over on the gardenweb forums where the Culinarianian is all the rage. I'm now thinking of upgrading to a rangetop instead of a drop in... though ouch on the price! I think Trevor said the Culinarian rangetop, 6 burner, 36"...was about 3400.

Thanks for the info on your Bluestar Wildboar... Yeah, I saw a great price on a used 36" Wolfe all gas range... so beautiful, but that oven would take forever to warm up...so I had to pass.


----------



## radhaks (May 12, 2009)

hapahaole - yes...i have been on gardenweb forums (we are doing overall renovation and need thoughts on so much!).  i dont think we're going with the culinarian for both price and availability reasons.  I was thinking of the original model & we now prefer a 30" (4 burner) full range instead of drop in as well.  this way I only need a single electric oven & micro for the wall.  works better in the layout.  not final on what we will go with, but we've limited our options, which is good!


----------



## cook-e (Jun 23, 2010)

The Blue Star looks fantastic. I just bought a Thermador, which also has the star-shaped sealed burners. LOVE IT. I'd stay away from Viking - from what I gather, they have been having service issues. I _heard _the company is being sold... but don't know if that's real, or rumor.


----------

